# turtle wax ICE liquid polish tested



## Blackmondie (Mar 13, 2011)

UPDATE on page 2

after hearing some good stuff about lots of turtle wax ICE products like the QD, the paste polish and the wheel cleaner. I was wondering how about the Liquid polish...

so this evening I washed the car very good. more wasn't necessary as I clayed, polished and waxed the car last week.
So I washed the car with detergent and polished with AG srp today to strip most of the wax.
The used Megs Gold Class QD to make sure there is no dust anymore.

Then I went on to the liquid polish. and I must say, it is weird to use. like just pooring some water on the applicator. It's very hard to know if you are putting it on to thick, as you can't see it really good when you apply it.
I did the whole car and leave it for 3-5 minutes, as said on the package. But it doesnt haze, so it's hard to see when it's ready to buff off.
so after 3 minutes, I tried taking it off, but when I went over it with the MF cloth, nothing happened. the product had streaked on my paint.
So I had to put a lot of elbow grease in it, and still it was very hard to take off, and even worse, it was harder to see where you already buffed...

but after like 20-30 min buffing, it was finally gone, and the surface is very slick and smooth and the shine is magnificant. But I think it can be achived with other products too.
I will post some pics of the beading when it rains.

so, good product, but not that easy to use as said on the package...


















always nice to park up next to the same colored car and see the difference


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

Great job on that BM mate!


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

tidy job fella and will have to try that trick when I see the same colour car as mine


----------



## trv8 (Dec 30, 2007)

Yes 'Blackmondie', I think you may have put too much on.
I had the same problem when i first used it a while ago.

Found it easier putting a trigger on the bottle and misting the liquid onto the panel, you use very little for easy/best results :thumb:.


----------



## Joe the Plumber (Sep 4, 2012)

That looks very good, and your write up was certainly most interesting, thanks.

Please don't be offended, but now ArmorAll Shield is available, I think the Turtle Wax Ice, both paste and liquid, has been overtaken. It's still very good, the Paste in particular, but the Shield is better, in my opinion of course.

I've been a devotee of the Ice Paste for ages, but having tried the Shield and Shield for Wheels in the last week, I doubt I'll be going back to it.

There's a comparison test here:

http://www.autoexpress.co.uk/accessories-tyres/63776/car-wax-and-car-polish-2013-group-test

I hope this is of interest.


----------



## Blackmondie (Mar 13, 2011)

trv8 said:


> Yes 'Blackmondie', I think you may have put too much on.
> I had the same problem when i first used it a while ago.
> 
> Found it easier putting a trigger on the bottle and misting the liquid onto the panel, you use very little for easy/best results :thumb:.


that's good to know. next time al try that and see how it goes.
it's like applying a QD then


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

I've been thinking about trying the TW Ice liquid for a while but it does seem to get bad write ups, particularly smearing and poor durability. 

There's a new version out in the states which is meant to last months so I might just wait for that to come over here. Equally, the new version of the paste wax now uses nano technology and is meant to have better self cleaning abilities.

Oh and there's a spray wax on its way too 

AND I want to try Shield to see if it's as good as others say. Durability of 10 washes as they state is a bit ambiguous, just how often are you meant to wash? That's only 10 weeks in my books


----------



## Blackmondie (Mar 13, 2011)

after a good wash, I'm always blessed with rain at night. but good for beading shots. and I am quit impressed. better then NXT. and whem I drove like 2 streets, the water was flying of and the car was dry as if I had dried it. 
I think it's a shame it has the name Turtle Wax on it, as I think more people would use it otherwise.
somethink about ArmorAll just scares me off. I always thought it looked like cheap stuff on the package. but I might give it a try when the TW is finished. but I might try the dodojuice on the BM. Megs just doesn't last long in my opinion. 
I will keep track about the durability of this Ice and report back here.


----------



## Joe the Plumber (Sep 4, 2012)

If the ArmorAll Shield was in a different box with SnoboWax written on it instead, and they were charging fifty quid a bottle for it, people would be raving about it on here.


----------



## Blackmondie (Mar 13, 2011)

Joe the Plumber said:


> If the ArmorAll Shield was in a different box with SnoboWax written on it instead, and they were charging fifty quid a bottle for it, people would be raving about it on here.


yes, probably, and that's what I'm saying about the ICE-line to. if it wad labelled under another brand name, people would try it more and not be repelled about it by hearing the name...


----------



## Kokopelli (Sep 18, 2009)

I have been trying to obtain the new-ish Ice range but having only found the liquid polish locally, at £33 a bottle. I've always heard ICE was lacking a proper durability and its only plus would be that it could be applied on anything. Hearing reviews of the ICE paste and its durability, I enjoyed the feeling of seeing a brand always blamed to be loser could win against the higher brands. I've always liked TurtleWax and Sonax (you can find Sonax everywhere here in Turkey) could occasionally work better than others many would be proud of having. Like Turtlewax Nano Tech could work smoother and easier than many other brands and could still be had locally. 

Now the comment of Joe the Plumber I decided Shield offering better dust repellency could be an even better experience. Shall see. 

I'm glad brand snobbery (or price tag chase) doesn't always win and some can look open minded into of the shelf products too.


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

This is one of my 1st detailing products i bought and i found the shine fantastic.Only thing i dont like is applying it, seems very greasy.Easy enough on and off but just hated the greesy feel.Impressive shine though.


----------



## Blackmondie (Mar 13, 2011)

Update:

I'm pretty pissed off and the ICE has met the BIN...
this morning, the cat was covered in dust, so I took the Megs Gold Class Quick Detailer and went for the offense. but when I misted in on the bonnet, and went over it, everything began to streak. same on the roof. so I'm now stuvk with streaks that I can not rub off.
So I went for a different approach and misted it on the cloth, and applied to the panel, and buffed off again. no streaking, BUT... byebye shine, byebye smoothness... it just stripped everything??!!! I'm left with rougher paint then before.
how is this possible? so, I have to start all over again. 
from now on, I'm with the people who's blood pressure rises whem they hear TW!!!


----------



## Blackmondie (Mar 13, 2011)

Busy day today. washed the car again with some HG car shampoo. then took my AG srp to get rid of all the stupid ICE ( most of it was stripped already), went to the shop and bought me some Meg's Deep Crystal Caranuba Wax and did the whole car, to finish with the Gold Class Quick Detailer.


























I have to admit, the shine is little less then the ICE, but the frustration and the protection are way higher!!


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

I'd just got with the Ice Paste, save some hassle :thumb:


----------



## Joe the Plumber (Sep 4, 2012)

Blackmondie said:


> Update:
> 
> I'm pretty pissed off and the ICE has met the BIN...
> this morning, the *cat* was covered in dust, so I took the Megs Gold Class Quick Detailer and went for the offense. but when I misted in on the bonnet, and went over it, everything began to streak. same on the roof. so I'm now stuvk with streaks that I can not rub off.
> ...


I find it works much better on the car...! (Sorry, that typo made me chuckle.)

But I'd agree that the paste is much better than the liquid stuff.


----------



## Blackmondie (Mar 13, 2011)

:-D
yeah, but I went for the liquid because it is applied very fast. that was the point. I don't know, but I think applying the paste will take longer. and I've applied megs DCCW (liquid) in about 30 min. so I'd take that over ice paste anyday. 
can de ICE paste be applied on trim to?


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Blackmondie said:


> :-D
> yeah, but I went for the liquid because it is applied very fast. that was the point. I don't know, but I think applying the paste will take longer. and I've applied megs DCCW (liquid) in about 30 min. so I'd take that over ice paste anyday.
> can de ICE paste be applied on trim to?


Yes, it works quite well on trim.

It won't be quite as quick as a liquid but it's still really easy to work with.

Collinite 845 would get my vote for a liquid wax - I applied it yesterday and had forgotten just how good it is. Just got to be careful with trim unfortunately.


----------

